# snail help need now



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi so i got a 1.5 gallon tank and it has a filter heater and all that good stuff. in it i have a girl betta and a snail. i got the snail today and the person at petsmart said that i didnt have to acclimate the snails the way i had to do my fish so i put him in the tank and he stayed in the same spot for 15 minutes. in the bag he was in he was crawling all over the place. so he finally started moving and the betta went right next to the snail and he hid. i had to go somewhere and when i got back which was 5 47 and i left at 4 30 and the snail was on his side. i thought he would get back up on his own and he did. but the betta nipped at him so i put him into a bowl i use when i had to clean my old betta bowl. the person at petsmart said if he looked dead to poke the hole he comes out of and if it moves then hes dead. he didnt move when i did this so i put him in the bowl and he started crawling around. i put him back in behind a plant and hes crawling around and the betta isnt all in his buisness. but if it does happen again what do i do or do they have to get used to each other? thanks for the help


----------

